# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  درخواست کتاب

## arefenayat

سلام دوستان خیلی تو نت و تو همین سایت گشتم ولی چیز خاصی دستمو نگرفت ، یا اینکه من اشتباه گشتم یا اینکه واقعاً داکیومنت برای زند خیلی کمیابه 
کسی از دوستان کتاب آموزشی برای زند سراغ داره ؟ من تازه میخوام شروع کنم .
انگلیسی یا فارسیشم فرقی نمیکنه 
پیشاپیش مچکرم

----------


## MH.S.dev

سلام
توی این تاپیک لینک شده!
اینم یکی دیگه :
http://s3.picofile.com/file/81935323..._2014.pdf.html

سرچ هم کنید ویدیو اموزشی هم هست.

----------


## radiin123

مرسی بچه ها دمتووووووووووووووون گرم خیلی به دردم خورد این لینکه و مرسی از تو عارفه که این تاپیکو زدی
بهترین جراح پلاستیک - افتادگی پلک - جراحی پلک - کوچک کردن سینه - عمل جراحی بینی

----------

